# Is it safe?



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

I do it all the time....in fact, my 10 year old son is good at it....as long as the piece stays flat....no issues. If your worried, then you should have the guard on.....


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

If you have someone helping that knows what there doing it's a whole lot easyer for them to pull then for you to push while trying to hold a stick and keep the board down tight to the table.


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

I never have a helper available, so I ALWAYS use a roller table (built with a rolling pin) to support the board when ripping long pieces. I push it through with a push stick, but if I had a helper who understood that it is essential to keep the board straight when pulling, no problem.


----------



## Spot on (Apr 13, 2013)

I see. I guess my only problem would be having a helper who knows what they are doing.:laughing:


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

i did a lot of 2x4's, ripping them to 1". i pushed half, and pulled the other half. NO ISSUES what so ever. no helper.


----------



## Spot on (Apr 13, 2013)

Ive ripped miles of wood and solid surface on the table saw, this procedure has just never seemed right to me. I will stick to doing it my way... perhaps until i feel comfortable with my helper. Thanks all.


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

I hate when a helper decides to start pulling. I want control of the lumber until it exits the saw. When somebody is helping my instructions are that he is to stand there with his palms up and support the material, I will decide where and how fast it goes. If he pulls and runs it crooked or pinches it, there is only one way it's going to go.... towards me.


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

The safety issue of pulling, is that you are grabbing onto the board to pull it. Should the blade bind up and yank the wood back (kickback), there is a chance that the helper may have his/her hands be pulled into the saw blade. Also, when you're pulling the board there is a greater chance you're going to curve the cut, leading to a stronger possibility of kickback.

When I have a non-experienced helper holding the outfeed of the board, I make them hold open-palmed, palm up. That way they can't pull or guide the board, just support it. Outfeed rollers are my typical use though.

Search "table saw kickback" on youtube if you want to see some wood go flying.


----------

